# goat pox????



## poorboys (Apr 10, 2011)

just courious, been reading some articles on goat dieseaes, and i'm wondering is goat pox and sore mouth the same thing?? I never heard of goat pox untill my neice was talking about it, but it seems in the articles that they are one in the same, but says, the USA dosen't have cases of goat pox,?? I am just asking to kinda figure the article, out any one out their know????  all info is helpfull info thanks.


----------



## cmjust0 (Apr 11, 2011)

Not the same.  Soremouth is a poxvirus, but it's not 'goatpox'.. True goatpox is quite nasty, and has a high mortality rate..  To my knowledge, it's not in the US.....yet.


----------



## poorboys (Apr 11, 2011)

thank you, because the article kept putting them togather. it was saying it can knock out thousands of goats, does sound nasty.


----------



## SaanenMom (Apr 11, 2011)

Goat pox and sore mouth are not the same according to my vet. 

Two years ago, I brought in some dirt from a nursery to raise the base of my goat pens, as being lower than the pasture where I flood irrigate, the pens always had standing water. Last year, I kidded 3 does in that pen and all 3 ended up with udder pox AND it passed to me. My vet told me if the country ever has a smallpox breakout, I wouldn't get it.  One kid nursed his mother and did not get sore mouth. My vet feels that they will not get it again. Not knowing where the nursery got the dirt from, it makes me wonder if any of it came from a goat or sheep place. They couldn't remember any such place, so who knows.

Fortunately, it did not spread to the other does and 2 that kidded in that pen had hard deliveries, so stressed out. The other doe was a new acquisition that was from a dairy that I believe thumped on her...very nervous and impossible to catch to take to the barn. So her resistance was down also. Now she is a loving animal that produces lots of milk and follows me everywhere in the pasture and is healthy.


----------



## RockyToggRanch (Apr 11, 2011)

What does udder pox look like?

One of my does had a circular spot on her upper lip and now that she has kidded, has one on her udder. Her kid has no sign of it on him, nor do any of the other goats.

I've taken extra precautions not to get it on me, just in case it is something contagious. I've also been dumping her milk.

Everything I've looked at regarding soremouth was bumpy, irregular scabs. These are flat and perfectly round.

Does it sound like pox? How do you treat it? Is it viral and can it spread through milk?

icky     I'm heading for google now to search it...


----------



## Be Bop N Bubba (Apr 14, 2011)

I bought a bred freshling doe when I was in 4h (many moons ago)  and when she freshened she had udder pox.  We quarantined her but we each got it from handling her not knowing she had the virus.  Our Vet told us we were safe from smallpox as well... And also told us that every time she was stressed it could bloom again and would live in the dirt for an unknown amount of years dormant.  I do know that chlorhexidine soap works well to dry and clear it up. the scabs are actually the most infectous part.  Its a nasty little bug to deal with.


----------



## SaanenMom (Apr 14, 2011)

My pictures were on my brother's server and I found them. I'll try to get them added here as soon as I figure that out. 

True udder pox is contagious and lives in the soil. Hydrated lime will kill it off. That is the next project as soon as the rains slow down so I can get out into the pens to do it. To kill the pox on people's hands and the goats udder, you have to dry it out. I was spreading my Melaleuca ointment on my hands and that actually made it worse. A friend told me to use Iodine that you use on kids navels...which I don't do as I use Melaleuca's tea tree oil on them...so I bought some iodine and sprayed it on the does and on my hands. I ended up with 2d degree chemical burns. So I talked with another friend and she said to pull a syringe-full of Pro-Pen G and drizzle it on my hands and the gals udder. That worked like a charm. I did it once a day for a week and the pox turned to scabs and eventually fell off. 

I used the gals milk to feed kids and to drink. It didn't pass to the kids and it didn't affect my husband....who has Crohn's so if it was contagious, it would have affected him. 

Will try to post pics in a little bit.
Laura




			
				RockyToggRanch said:
			
		

> What does udder pox look like?
> 
> One of my does had a circular spot on her upper lip and now that she has kidded, has one on her udder. Her kid has no sign of it on him, nor do any of the other goats.
> 
> ...


----------



## RockyToggRanch (Apr 14, 2011)

OOh! Topical Pen G? I can do that. I've been dabbing with triodine.

She has one on her upper lip as well. Would that be the same? She's had it for 3-4 weeks on the lip.

If this reacts to pen G topically, why wouldn't I start a pen sub Q?

I'm new...just thinking..

I'm wearing rubber gloves when I milk and wiping everything with germ-x afterwards.

She has a kid on her who shows no sign of spots. She has a spot on one teat and not the other. He nurses the clean side. The spot side is overly full for me to milk. 

Will topical pen effect the kid? If he happens to get on that side?


----------

